# Authentication Check - BR03-92-S-13644



## ghedoicy (Mar 21, 2017)

Hey guys! First, let me apologize for my first post being a question. I am a long time browser of this and the Bell & Ross forum, but just signed up for an account finally.

I need some help validating if this is a real Ceramic Phantom. There have been a couple, lets say, red flags so far. One is he does not have the box or papers to go along with it and the other is his response to me asking him if it was a Ceramic Phantom before he sent me the model number off the back. He said no. I'd have to imagine someone owning one would know that.

He claims it was bought at a reputable jewelry store here in Arizona so I have asked him to reach out and see if he could get a copy of the receipt. I await that.

Here are the pics...



























Thanks in advance!

-Matt


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Looks good to me. Enjoy!

Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## Armidoro (Mar 12, 2013)

Looks good to me 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## nefc (Feb 25, 2017)

Hi ghedoicy, I'm not sure if this is an old model but with such high serial number it should be quite new. I personally own a 03-92 steel and it does not have the 4 screws on dial, while the old model does. I'm not sure if phantom version is the same. But from website this is how it looks like. 

Side note: a lot imitation out there are still with screws on the dial like the old version does.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghedoicy (Mar 21, 2017)

nefc said:


> Hi ghedoicy, I'm not sure if this is an old model but with such high serial number it should be quite new. I personally own a 03-92 steel and it does not have the 4 screws on dial, while the old model does. I'm not sure if phantom version is the same. But from website this is how it looks like.
> 
> Side note: a lot imitation out there are still with screws on the dial like the old version does.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you have a link? The seller claims it's a few years old... I am going to call the store he says he bought it from and see if they have a record of selling this serial number. Is it common for a retail store to track that on the order/receipt?

-Matt


----------



## ghedoicy (Mar 21, 2017)

Looks like the ones on B&R have the screws on the dial still...

-Matt


----------



## ghedoicy (Mar 21, 2017)

Ohhhh! Not on the case, but actually on the dial. I see... Those are no longer on the new ones. Why can't we delete/edit posts here??

-Matt


----------



## ghedoicy (Mar 21, 2017)

I called the store and got a copy of the receipt. It was purchased in 2011, so we are in line with the screw change over that happened in 2014. Thanks for the help guys! 

-Matt

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## nefc (Feb 25, 2017)

ghedoicy said:


> I called the store and got a copy of the receipt. It was purchased in 2011, so we are in line with the screw change over that happened in 2014. Thanks for the help guys!
> 
> -Matt
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


Yup, if it's purchase in 2011 then it's fine. Cause the new batch came out on 2014 onwards won't have screws on the dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fcons2 (Oct 19, 2014)

Hey Matt - The watch is definitely authentic and looks great! For clarification, it is the stainless steel version with PVD coating, not the ceramic. I imagine you're looking at numerous pictures to compare for authenticity so I just want to add that the strap is the old style OEM rubber strap. So don't be alarmed if you see differences in the look of the straps in pictures. 

Enjoy it! 

- Frank


----------



## ghedoicy (Mar 21, 2017)

fcons2 said:


> Hey Matt - The watch is definitely authentic and looks great! For clarification, it is the stainless steel version with PVD coating, not the ceramic. I imagine you're looking at numerous pictures to compare for authenticity so I just want to add that the strap is the old style OEM rubber strap. So don't be alarmed if you see differences in the look of the straps in pictures.
> 
> Enjoy it!
> 
> - Frank


Thanks for that! That's news to me. I will be picking this bad boy up tomorrow.

-Matt

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## ghedoicy (Mar 21, 2017)

Got it!!

-Matt


----------



## GUNGA GALUNGA (Jun 9, 2014)

It looks like mine.


----------



## ghedoicy (Mar 21, 2017)

G SHOCK ME said:


> It looks like mine.


This thing have any lume? Lol. Hard as .... to read!!

-Matt


----------

